# Woah.



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

OMG. I showed a dog today. Miniature Long Haired Dachshund. I've never even had a conformation class. And I looked like crap because I was under the impression that I was only helping out with grooming/walking dogs. The handler I was helping really threw me into the fire today, hahaha. I think she planned it... How evil/awesome of her 

I should also add that this is the 4th dog show I've ever even been to, LOL. I must have looked like such a n00b!!! :redface:


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Finkie_Mom said:


> *How evil*/awesome *of her*
> 
> ****************************************
> 
> * I must have looked like such a n00b!!!* :redface:


tee hee hee hee :rockon:

j/k, ... sounds like you had fun


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thats awesome! Gotta start somewhere. Bet you looked fine


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Congrats! You'll learn a lot as you go! Good for you! That first dog show is always special!

I remember the first time I showed a dog....it was a Beagle named Sugar. She was given to me because I didn't know what I was doing, and was supposed to make her look bad...which honestly shouldn't have been hard since I was clueless.

Most unfortunately, my Beagle won, LOL!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

petpeeve said:


> tee hee hee hee :rockon:
> 
> j/k, ... sounds like you had fun


Haha, it was totally evil 

I did have fun! Once I stopped freaking out, LOL.



Labmom4 said:


> Thats awesome! Gotta start somewhere. Bet you looked fine


This is true! For better or for worse, that was my start, hahaha. I hope I looked OK at least! And then today I came all dressed nicely, and she didn't need me! Figures! 



Xeph said:


> Congrats! You'll learn a lot as you go! Good for you! That first dog show is always special!
> 
> I remember the first time I showed a dog....it was a Beagle named Sugar. She was given to me because I didn't know what I was doing, and was supposed to make her look bad...which honestly shouldn't have been hard since I was clueless.
> 
> Most unfortunately, my Beagle won, LOL!


Hahaha that's awesome! Yeah, the dog she was showing was definitely the better of the two (though I really don't know anything about dachs). It's OK, though, because I'd rather not mess up his chances. She knew the dog I showed wouldn't get BOV. Though I wish I had your skills and was able to pull it off anyway 

We'll see if she needs me tomorrow. I sort of hope she does because I want to make up for yesterday, hahaha


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Back when I was showing dogs, I showed a Rhodesian Ridgeback for some people. It got Best of Breed. The next show they turned it over to a professional handler and it never even placed although it was shown against the same dogs. Made me feel good as I showed it for free and they had to pay the professional handler.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Kyllobernese said:


> Back when I was showing dogs, I showed a Rhodesian Ridgeback for some people. It got Best of Breed. The next show they turned it over to a professional handler and it never even placed although it was shown against the same dogs. Made me feel good as I showed it for free and they had to pay the professional handler.


That's awesome! Obviously, they should have given the pro's pay to you, LOL. 

Though I must say, all this talk makes me feel stupid for not winning BOV... I'm not upholding the DF tradition!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

I got to show the same dog today, same category. We didn't do anything, but that's alright. I felt A LOT more confident, and some people said they couldn't believe I've never really showed before! And others that knew I was new were very helpful and gave good comments, hahaha. Not bad for being new/not knowing this breed at all 

I also groomed the Dach that took BOV! The handler's own Dach . She said I did a good job, so at least I can groom them, hahaha!

Now I just have to keep handling... How do I do it if not with my own dog??? 

I get to help the same handler out at the end of April with a nearby show (I'm not going to do extensive travel unless I'm getting paid/showing my own dog, LOL), so hopefully I can get some more experience. And she told me I might want to look into a different breed since there are so few of my guys... ::sigh::


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratulations! To cool! It's a shame there aren't more Finish Spitz, but hey, free trip to Group, right?


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

RaeganW said:


> Congratulations! To cool! It's a shame there aren't more Finish Spitz, but hey, free trip to Group, right?


LOL that's true! But generally judges don't like Finkies, so they almost never get picked for group... Though that Pikkinokka dog has a few group placements 

So it's soooo difficult to get points on these guys! And goodness knows I don't (and probably won't for a looonnggg time) have the funds to travel around searching for others in shows, hahaha.

I'm so eager to really get into showing, but I feel like every time I try, something happens. Perhaps I should just stick to agility/obedience......


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> So it's soooo difficult to get points on these guys! And goodness knows I don't (and probably won't for a looonnggg time) have the funds to travel around searching for others in shows, hahaha.


Best advice I can give you is to get to know people, and if there isn't one started already, start an e-mail group so people know where points are being "built". Saved you time and money for the most part. It is up to you to decide whether or not you go, and to have your Finkie "counted" before everybody entered, but it can be very helpful.

Especially when you start looking for majors!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Xeph said:


> Best advice I can give you is to get to know people, and if there isn't one started already, start an e-mail group so people know where points are being "built". Saved you time and money for the most part. It is up to you to decide whether or not you go, and to have your Finkie "counted" before everybody entered, but it can be very helpful.
> 
> Especially when you start looking for majors!


You're absolutely right! I think such a group exists, but I'm not known really at all in the Finkie world yet, so I need to make it a point to reach out to others. I have been trying, but it's slow-going. I really need a dog that I can show... But I really can't take on another dog/pup right now (I've had offers, though!).

I know of a drop-in handling class given by a well-respected judge around here. I think once my schedule changes for summer, I may go with Kimma. I don't think he will care that she's not able to show. I just need the experience.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

A good measure of where the entries go, is to see where the breeders are. The reason the entries maybe be down where you are is because there aren't any breeders or they don't communicate to pool entries. 

Also you can look at past entries for different areas. Somewhere there has to be enough to make majors (other than Nationals) or there wouldn't be any Finnish Spitz champions. I know this isn't a popular breed, but they have to be somewhere. If there really is a small gene pool in the US, that is a big problem for your breed. 

I have looked at past entries for miniature bull terriers as I am importing one, and I have found a few areas that pool big entries as far as mini bulls go. So you should be able to do the same.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> A good measure of where the entries go, is to see where the breeders are. The reason the entries maybe be down where you are is because there aren't any breeders or they don't communicate to pool entries.
> 
> Also you can look at past entries for different areas. Somewhere there has to be enough to make majors (other than Nationals) or there wouldn't be any Finnish Spitz champions. I know this isn't a popular breed, but they have to be somewhere. If there really is a small gene pool in the US, that is a big problem for your breed.
> 
> I have looked at past entries for miniature bull terriers as I am importing one, and I have found a few areas that pool big entries as far as mini bulls go. So you should be able to do the same.


Thanks for the advice! Yes, I have done that searching out, too. There are a bunch of them in the NW US, a few in the NE, and a bunch about 4-5 hours from me in the Dallas/Ft. Worth area. So it's possible, but I really don't want to travel that far to show a dog that's not mine (unless I'm paid, of course!). 

I suppose I will just have to wait until I get another of my own to gain the experience. It will probably be years before I have the funds/room for another, but ah well. Hopefully it will be worth the wait... I'm kind of running out of options, especially if this is the breed I want (which it is, for doG knows what reason!).


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Just own a bunch and build your own major, lol.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Just own a bunch and build your own major, lol.


Bwahaha that's basically what my dogs' breeder did 

Now if only I had the money....


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Between me and a couple of my friends we can build a major in bulldogs in certain areas of the country. But your point schedule for FS must be pretty similar in most areas.


----------

